# Various iPhone 4 destruction videos



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Drop test:




iPhone 4 vs. .50 caliber bullet: 





These can be painful to watch but I find them pretty interesting. I'm really surprised how well it fared against the .50 caliber sniper rifle. I thought it would be obliterated.


----------

